

Ask HN: Is there a back-end HTML form processing service? - JoshConley

Is there a service that can handle all the back-end stuff of HTML forms?  Like Wufoo without the front-end HTML/CSS/Javascript.<p>The reason I'm asking is because I recently made a conference sign up form using Wufoo but I couldn't customize the form as much as I'd like to.  I wanted to have the form prevent users from selecting an event that has already had a certain amount of people sign up.<p>Does anyone else here feel the need for a service like this?  Or would you prefer to create the back-end from scratch?  I was going to but I only had a few hours to create it.
======
timjahn
There are a bunch of other form builders out there like FormStack[1], Zoho[2],
etc. I haven't used those 2 personally (only Wufoo) but I'd imagine some of
them have some more advanced functionality with their more advanced plans.

[1] <http://www.formstack.com/> [2]<http://www.zoho.com/creator/online-form-
builder/>

~~~
JoshConley
Thanks for sharing. I've briefly examined the features of both services as
well as other similar ones, but they all mostly focus on the front-end side
and tightly integrate with the back end. I'm sure it's possible to hack
together your own version of the font-end. However, that still wouldn't let
me, for example, limit the number of sign ups for a certain event.

------
sorich87
I am building a service to handle the backend of any HTML page. I think it
will handle your use case just fine. <http://www.steveapp.com/>

~~~
JoshConley
Thanks. I will request an invite to try it out.

------
cmstoken
This was on hn a few days ago: <https://squaresend.com/blog/sending-emails-
with-javascript>

------
catch404
Is <http://getsimpleform.com/> too basic? No affiliation, I came across it
when making something similar

~~~
JoshConley
That's a good start, but as you said is very basic. The JSON data would be
useful for determining if a spot is taken but it doesn't have a nice way to
view all the entries (without building that yourself).

